# Galerie mit Kommentarfunktion?



## sryler (11. Januar 2004)

ich bäuchte unbedingt eine galerie mit kommentarfunktion, d.h. ein besucher soll sich durch die galerie durchklicken und zu den einzelnen bildern einen kommentar schreiben können... so was würde eigentlich schon reichen: http://www.jachmann.de/album.php?serie_id=102!
das kann doch nicht so schwer sein, oder?
und noch ne frage:
brauche ich für die php galerien auch immer gleich so eine mySQL-datenbank? und ist eine solche im 1und1 profipaket wirklich nicht enthalten - php3,4etc ist ja dabei...
sorry aber ich bin ein blutiger anfänger....
vielen dank schon mal


----------



## noopen (15. Januar 2004)

also ich pers. finde die Galerie von 4images genial!
Man kann kommentare abgeben, erlaubte Mitglieder können bilder hochladen die vorher aber vom Admin überprüft werden und erst dann durch Admin freigeschaltet werden, man kann die bilder als eCard versenden, Bilder mit Punkten bewerten, Statistik über höchste Punkte, meinsten Clicks usw. in Beliebig unterteile Kategorien einteilen, erstellt Thumbnails uvm. (z.b. suchen und bilder in eigenen Leuchtkasten legen)
UND das ganze sieht auchnoch gut aus! (lässt sich im Design anpassen und ist für privat kostenlos!)

kannst ja mal meine ansehen:

http://jgallery.noopen.net


LG noopen


----------

